# Short Haired Havanese Puppy!



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, this weekend I am babysitting my sister's short-haired Havanese. Her pup is a half-brother (same dad) to my 1 1/2 yr old retired show dog (Wilson, aka "Above and Beyond" - just found out that was his "show name"). It's interesting to see how the short-haired Havs look compared to the "regular" Havs. Though he doesn't look the same he is still such a cute and wonderful little puppy. I haven't officially weighed him but he can't be more than 4 lbs at this stage. He was born on Christmas day, hence the name "Figgy Pudding" or "Figgy" for short.

Wilson is being pretty good about having a puppy around, I'm so proud of him. We had agreed to puppy-sit this weekend before we knew we would be adopting Wilson, but I think it's going to go ok. I did do something silly and decided to take them both for a walk at the same time. Figgy isn't too excited about walking yet, so he ended up getting stuffed in my coat while Wilson and I walked, and it was snowing and cold and wet and...terrible. But Wilson really wanted to go out so I took him. We all came back just a little bit drenched!

Here's a picture of Figgy, having a face-off with my sister's cat, Harley. I'll see about taking a few more photos of Figgy tomorrow, if you all are interested!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, more photos...please!  He is darling and what a cute name!! Figgy - Love It! They do look a lot different with their short hair - I think there have been a couple other short-haired Havs on the forum at one time or another. Harley is very pretty too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Figgy is adorable. Yes, short haired Havanese (also called "Shavanese" or "Satins") do happen in some lines, and although they can't be shown, they are adorable pets. In fact, they tend to be very popular with agility people, because you get a lot of the good qualities of the Havanese without all the grooming They do shed, though, and I've been told that theya ren't hypo-allergenic the way the normal coated ones are.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

What kind of cat is Harley?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like a ragdoll maybe?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cute puppy and beautiful cat. I love how the cat is sniffing Figgy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute cute cute!! Love the name too!!


----------



## FRANKBULLETT (Mar 31, 2013)

IT JUST PROVES THAT THE HAVANESE ARE CUTE AND ONE OF A KIND NO MATTER THE CUT, COLOR OR SIZE. I PERSONALLY THINK THEY LOOK BETTER WITH THE PUPPY CUT BUT THATS JUST ONE OPINION.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Bummer I can't see pic!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cute little guy! Harley is beautiful! Yes, definitely need more pictures!!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Both are too cute! Harley looks just like my Pepper and he and Sophie play all the time, when Sophie's not humping him!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hooray,I can see the pic now![Don't know why I couldn't earlier]Anyway sweet pic,lets see more!


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, my sister's cat Harley is a ragdoll and he definitely lives up to being a "ragdoll." He's the most laid back cat I've ever met.

Sorry about the delay in getting these pictures up, but watching a puppy is a whole lot of work! At least they play hard AND sleep hard.

So, here are a few photos from our weekend with the puppy. Enjoy!





































And, since Wilson was jealous of all the photos being taken of Figgy, I had to take a couple of him, too


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot this one


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

You have a house full of cute, lucky you


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wilson and Figgy are lovely together,sweet pics.Our cat Teddie is three quarters Ragdoll,and he is the best cat ever,such a character!We have 2 Havs and 4 cats,they all get along very well[most of the time!]


----------



## kapowilicious (Mar 19, 2013)

clare said:


> We have 2 Havs and 4 cats,they all get along very well[most of the time!]


I think Harley is learning to get along with Figgy. But Figgy is just such a ball of energy that I think Harley is sometimes a bit annoyed!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes Dizzie sometimes gets fed up with Nellie constantly wanting to play,he just wants a quiet life,so Nellie focusses on her favourite cat friend Kerfufull.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gorgeous photo - I'll look forward to more! hoto:


----------

